# a "how you doing?" from nyc



## georgiabarredo (Apr 29, 2008)

joined specktra a few weeks ago... just been lurking around... and i must say this is a great site.... just wanted to introduce myself... sooo here goes hi my name is georgia and im a macaholic/makeupholic... and there goes my share hehehhe

k bye bye


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## georgiabarredo (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks


----------



## coachkitten (May 2, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!  Hope to see you around the forums!


----------



## Susanne (May 2, 2008)

here and greetings to NYC!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 4, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## msmack (May 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (May 11, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (May 11, 2008)

Welcome to the family.


----------

